# Lemon Curd recipe - TNT



## Katie H (May 11, 2009)

Here's my lemon curd recipe I've made for years.  It's really, really, really good.  Enjoy!

*LEMON CURD
*   (Makes about 2 cups)​    6 eggs
  4 lemons
    ½ cup (1 stick) butter, no substitutions
  1 heaping cup sugar

  Beat the eggs, squeeze the lemons and grate the rinds.  Add juice, grated rind, butter, and sugar to beaten eggs.  Cook in double boiler until mixture thickens.

  Serve on bread and butter, toast, English muffins, etc., or use as a filling for cakes and tarts.


----------



## msmofet (May 11, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Here's my lemon curd recipe I've made for years. It's really, really, really good. Enjoy!
> 
> *LEMON CURD*
> (Makes about 2 cups)​6 eggs
> ...


 
can this be used for lemon meringue pie? how much lemon juice would that be? can i add the lemon zest?


----------



## JMediger (May 11, 2009)

Katie, about how long will this keep in the fridge?


----------



## Katie H (May 11, 2009)

Gosh, JMediger!  It usually gets eaten up so quickly but I think I've kept it in the refrigerator for several weeks without any problem.  I recommend keeping it in the coldest part though.

Well, msmofet, I would imagine it could be used for a lemon meringue pie.  As for how much juice, whatever the 4 lemons produce.  That's how I've always made it and never had a problem.  The zest?  The recipe calls for grating all 4 lemons and including the grated peel, so you would already have the zest.  That's one of the things that makes this curd so wonderfully "lemony."


----------



## msmofet (May 11, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Gosh, JMediger! It usually gets eaten up so quickly but I think I've kept it in the refrigerator for several weeks without any problem. I recommend keeping it in the coldest part though.
> 
> Well, msmofet, I would imagine it could be used for a lemon meringue pie. As for how much juice, whatever the 4 lemons produce. That's how I've always made it and never had a problem. The zest? The recipe calls for grating all 4 lemons and including the grated peel, so you would already have the zest. That's one of the things that makes this curd so wonderfully "lemony."


 DOH!! i completely missed the grating part. to many things on my mind sorry.


----------



## Constance (May 11, 2009)

Katie...How about I make the puffs and you make the curd? That would make such wonderful cream puffs...dusted with a lot of powdered sugar, of course.
It would also be great in eclairs...we just need a good chocolate frosting to top them with.

Lol...I used to do choux pastry all the time, but I don't have enough strength in my arms to beat the eggs in anymore. I saw Ina do that in either the blender or the food processor. Would that be as good?

Truth be told, I usually made savory puffs, filled with chicken or ham salad.


----------



## LPBeier (May 12, 2009)

Constance said:


> Lol...I used to do choux pastry all the time, but I don't have enough strength in my arms to beat the eggs in anymore. I saw Ina do that in either the blender or the food processor. Would that be as good?



Constance, I have problems with the beating by hand as well.  A couple of years ago I made a croquembouche wedding cake and needed 300 mini puffs.  I did a few large batches and it didn't work well so I tried using first the food processor and then the next batch in my KA.  They came out quite dry and hard.  I ended up making very small batches by hand over a couple of days and ended up with my three hundred, a ton of rejects and very sore arms and shoulders.  I didn't see Ina do it so maybe there is a trick to it.


----------



## LPBeier (May 12, 2009)

Katie, I have a TNT Lemon Curd recipe too, and will be making some tarts for my first two weddings.  I think I will try this as it is a little simpler and sounds delicious!  Thanks!


----------



## Katie H (May 12, 2009)

It's really good, Laurie.  I'm thinking about making an "orange" curd using oranges.  I think that would be yummy, too.


----------



## PattY1 (May 12, 2009)

Katie E said:


> It's really good, Laurie. I'm thinking about making an "orange" curd using oranges. I think that would be yummy, too.


 

Thank you.


----------



## licia (May 12, 2009)

Lime curd too.  Katie, thank you for posting the recipe.  My mom used to make a cake using the curd between the layers and a bit in the middle on top then frosting the sides and remaining top with 7 minute frosting. It was delicious.  She called it lemon cheese.


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2009)

Katie E said:


> It's really good, Laurie. I'm thinking about making an "orange" curd using oranges. I think that would be yummy, too.


 maybe tangerine


----------

